# Big things in Australia



## Warrigal (Feb 21, 2018)

I have no idea why country towns in Australia think that a big sculpture is a great tourist attraction. We have the Big Banana, the Big Prawn, the Big Pineapple and many, many more.

This link deals with some new ones that I had not previously known about. Complete with photos.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-02-21/the-big-root-and-10-more-obscure-australian-big-things/9415936 

Australians please note - the Big Root is not what you think it is.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2018)

And I thought we had big oranges in Florida. You win this one.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 22, 2018)

I guess you need some sort of local attraction when you live in a town called Mundubbera.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

This was fun! 
I liked the Big Headphones, The Big Dead Fish and the Big Snail the best. The mandarin is nice too.


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 22, 2018)

Here is a comprehensive list of 'big things' in Australia, Scroll through the photos.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia's_big_things#List_of_big_things_(by_state_or_territory)


----------



## James (Feb 22, 2018)

A village that I lived in that had a population of about 20 had a Big Chair.  Its been there for years and there's always someone stopping to take a picture.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Here is a comprehensive list of 'big things' in Australia, Scroll through the photos.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Australia's_big_things#List_of_big_things_(by_state_or_territory)



These are great! Wish we had a few. Here's  more-


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

Big chair!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

Ha, ha - I love these!

Especially The Dead Fish - it's just so Monty Python. 

The U.S. has a lot of "Big Things" as well, but a lot of them are/were for commercial advertising and hailed from the '50's and '60's. Not many left these days.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Big chair!



I was almost expecting to see Edith Ann sitting in it.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 22, 2018)

I like The Big Potato, The Big Snail and The Big Blue Horse. I am inspired to fill my yard with "Big Things" 

Hey RadishRose, How about a big nutmeg for us in CT?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

Here in PA we need a Big Kielbasa. 

... oh, wait ...


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)

We have Paul Bunyan.









And of course, Babe the Blue Ox.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 22, 2018)

And here in Houston, we have ole' Sam himself...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

Amazing how Sam can balance so well on that little pick-up truck!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 22, 2018)

I couldn't find a giant nutmeg, but found another Paul Bunyon In Cheshire, CT



and the famous cross on Pine Hill in Waterbury, CT


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 22, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> Amazing how Sam can balance so well on that little pick-up truck!



:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 22, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I couldn't find a giant nutmeg, but found another Paul Bunyon In Cheshire, CT
> 
> View attachment 48931



Muffler Man!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2018)

Not to far from where I live, we have the river dragon. Or we did have, until he fell down. He will be rebuilt this year sometime.


----------

